# AMH 0.5 - 5 follicles



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Any advice would be appreciated trying to conceive at 41


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a positive outcome. x


----------



## Cricket2021 (Oct 7, 2021)

Philippas dream said:


> Hi there beautiful people ...in this messy boat...help..... ive lost my paddle
> 
> I am reaching out to get some support and to give support to anyone in my position right now .....I think i have worn out my friends already with my baby talk.
> 
> ...


Huge hugs to you too Philippa. I'm sorry that you're here too.. but selfishly glad I'm not all alone. 💛


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a positive outcome. x


Thank you for your kindness and I will be keeping mine all mine crossed for you as well x hugs and hugs x


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Cricket2021 said:


> Huge hugs to you too Philippa. I'm sorry that you're here too.. but selfishly glad I'm not all alone. 💛


Hi cricket 

I hope you are okay ? I replied to your message in the private messaging . Stay strong and hope all is well. Do get back in touch if you can x


----------



## igivehope (Nov 2, 2021)

My post may be insignificant, but please hang in there. We tried for two years to get pregnant naturally, but that did not work. Then had multiple failed IUI's. That failed too. Finally we paid a ton and got an IVF. Due to the low AMH levels(0.8 I think), we were able to recover only 6 follicles. 5 went through the blastocyst stage. 3 stopped multiplying day 1. Only 1 made it to day four and then stopped. So IVF failed. Doctor said that we had less than a 1% change to get pregnant via IVF or natural given certain medical conditions. Given these low numbers, we thought that was the end. So we started relaxing, having a couple of drinks, exercising etc before giving it one final shot via IVF and then perhaps take the donor route. Then a miracle happened. We got pregnant naturally and eventually now have a healthy baby boy. The doctors had no explanation to what happened. So hang in there and this will work out. The thing is that all this needs to work is one good egg. Just that one magic moment. So relax. Everything will be alright.


----------



## Cricket2021 (Oct 7, 2021)

Well Philippa, I’ve just tried a clomid freezing cycle and, although there was one lonely follicle, there was nothing there to collect.
I’m going to try a natural cycle in Jan and have just done PRP but the clinic told me it would be a miracle for it to work.
I am devastated. Can’t stop crying. I just think of the little person that’s genetically mine that I’m never going to get to meet and it makes me so sad. 
Hope you’re finding your way through this. It is awful.


----------



## Molly220_5 (Oct 21, 2021)

igivehope said:


> My post may be insignificant, but please hang in there. We tried for two years to get pregnant naturally, but that did not work. Then had multiple failed IUI's. That failed too. Finally we paid a ton and got an IVF. Due to the low AMH levels(0.8 I think), we were able to recover only 6 follicles. 5 went through the blastocyst stage. 3 stopped multiplying day 1. Only 1 made it to day four and then stopped. So IVF failed. Doctor said that we had less than a 1% change to get pregnant via IVF or natural given certain medical conditions. Given these low numbers, we thought that was the end. So we started relaxing, having a couple of drinks, exercising etc before giving it one final shot via IVF and then perhaps take the donor route. Then a miracle happened. We got pregnant naturally and eventually now have a healthy baby boy. The doctors had no explanation to what happened. So hang in there and this will work out. The thing is that all this needs to work is one good egg. Just that one magic moment. So relax. Everything will be alright.


This is just amazing to hear x


----------



## Molly220_5 (Oct 21, 2021)

Cricket2021 said:


> Well Philippa, I’ve just tried a clomid freezing cycle and, although there was one lonely follicle, there was nothing there to collect.
> I’m going to try a natural cycle in Jan and have just done PRP but the clinic told me it would be a miracle for it to work.
> I am devastated. Can’t stop crying. I just think of the little person that’s genetically mine that I’m never going to get to meet and it makes me so sad.
> Hope you’re finding your way through this. It is awful.


I feel exactly the same…. On my second failure ICSI, no heartbeat and only 1 egg both times


----------



## Liza81 (Nov 18, 2021)

Philippas dream said:


> Hi there beautiful people ...in this messy boat...help..... ive lost my paddle
> 
> I am reaching out to get some support and to give support to anyone in my position right now .....I think i have worn out my friends already with my baby talk.
> 
> ...


Hi Philippa,

What you're going through is excruciating. Some find the right person and circumstances for starting a family in their 20s but so many more when we're past our fertility prime. 

I wouldn't best yourself up about freezing your eggs. Doing that alone would be really lonely and traumatic. Plus it creates huge emotional pressure if you didn't find the right guy. Do you become a single mum? Do you go through IVF by yourself? etc

We started trying 6 years ago when I was 34. Thankfully first round of IVF worked and I have a son. I've subsequently done 4 more rounds trying desperately to give my son a sibling. We have no family nearby so it felt important to create a bigger family network for him.
However, my last and final round failed. My egg quality is just not good enough. In my last cycle no embryos survived for transfer so we paid extra for icis. I don't have the money or energy to go again. I'm just devastated and actually a bit guilty that I didn't just go down the donor egg route. I'd love to have another child for all the maternity clothes, baby toys, clothes, books I've squirrelled away for the last 3 years. Feels like Ive been expecting this baby that will never arrive.

IVF is such a excruciating road if your egg quality is poor. I know what I would do again but it's taken 4 failed cycles to get here 

Best of luck,
L xx
Ps it's completely understand able that you're grieving. There's so much loss in this process


----------



## Titch81 (Nov 17, 2021)

Philippas dream said:


> Hi there beautiful people ...in this messy boat...help..... ive lost my paddle
> 
> I am reaching out to get some support and to give support to anyone in my position right now .....I think i have worn out my friends already with my baby talk.
> 
> ...


I hear ya! I’m going through the exact same thing at the minute - finally found the right person to settle down with and start a family only to get too told it’s too late.. it’s soul destroying! Our 1 and only chance of funded treatment got cancelled just before retrieval as they could only find one follicle! I’ve had to take time off work as I just can’t concentrate or think about anything else, the thought of never being a mum is just consuming me 💔 I’m so sorry you are going through this too! Sending you big hugs. Nicky xXx


----------



## London Hopeful (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi All, 

This is such a lovely website and such amazing support on here. Luckily I grew up in a religious community where no birth control and the largest family possible is the norm, and so I know many women who had their last baby at 47 or 48. A close friend of mine had her final 3 at 42, 45 and 47.

I think the trick is to stay calm and keep having the sex.

For me, my AMH is comically low and so I cannot see that IVF is relevant, given that IVF is known to thrive where it has lots of statistical chances. I am 43, got married 18 months ago against the backdrop of knowing that my AMH is low and am doing my best to conceive. At some point, a healthy egg will dare to show its head and the sperm will jump headfirst into it.

To help myself along the way, I am having acupuncture once a week and am doing personal training with a PT from India (where prices are more manageable for weekly sessions). I am also actively researching all the time for ways to stimulate my ovaries. Clomid and letrozole seem to make whatever hesitant follicle I have retreat and leave me with messed up cycles. I think external FSH is the answer, but am nervous to do anything to disrupt the balanced hormones that I have worked hard to achieve.

Any thoughts welcome and best wishes to all of us with low AMH - a mischievous "diagnosis" if ever there was one.


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Titch81 said:


> I hear ya! I’m going through the exact same thing at the minute - finally found the right person to settle down with and start a family only to get too told it’s too late.. it’s soul destroying! Our 1 and only chance of funded treatment got cancelled just before retrieval as they could only find one follicle! I’ve had to take time off work as I just can’t concentrate or think about anything else, the thought of never being a mum is just consuming me 💔 I’m so sorry you are going through this too! Sending you big hugs. Nicky xXx


Hi Nicky , thanks so much for the kind words . I have been off here for a little While
Whilst I get my head and heart together which As you will Very much know what that actually feels Like .
I think for me I am coming more to terms with donor egg . We can be mums and love those children . I Hope you’ve been keeping well . Do
Let me know how You’ve been getting on x x


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

London Hopeful said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is such a lovely website and such amazing support on here. Luckily I grew up in a religious community where no birth control and the largest family possible is the norm, and so I know many women who had their last baby at 47 or 48. A close friend of mine had her final 3 at 42, 45 and 47.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much ! There is hope and they’re always options . Nothing in life is simple but sometimes the biggest struggles give the biggest rewards x x x


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Titch81 said:


> I hear ya! I’m going through the exact same thing at the minute - finally found the right person to settle down with and start a family only to get too told it’s too late.. it’s soul destroying! Our 1 and only chance of funded treatment got cancelled just before retrieval as they could only find one follicle! I’ve had to take time off work as I just can’t concentrate or think about anything else, the thought of never being a mum is just consuming me 💔 I’m so sorry you are going through this too! Sending you big hugs. Nicky xXx


Hey Nikki . Just wondering how you are getting on and still trying in some
Way ? Xx


----------

